# Gto Meet This Weekend! 7/29!



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

Hey Guys-

-East Texas Goats- are hosting an awesome GTG this weekend! Sunday, 7-29-07
Read up and post or PM me if youv'e got questions!!!! 

We'll meet at "Shuck-a-Peel" a Cajun Restaurant. Our Reservation is at 1:00-
Shuck-a-Peel
2526 West Main Street
Gun Barrel City, Tx 75156

Then we'll cruise on over the Cedar Creek Dragway "The Best Little Dragstrip in Texas".....LOL! We've pretty much got the track to ourselves being a Sunday...nice huu? :cool 

Cedar Creek Dragway 1/8 mile Track $10 per person Addmission fee-

Then we'll cruise on over (assuming nobody breaks anything @ the track....) to a little Park that overlooks the lake to do what we do best...arty: we'll just pass the Restaurant where we ate lunch, cross the first bridge onto the first little island and it's the second turn on your left! 

Tom Finley Park
$3 admission fee per person.
Swimming and Alcohol permitted. 
They have picnic tables and shady trees...

BTW- we've got people coming from many different directions so hop on over to our thread on LS1GTO.com > http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=171954
We've got caravans headed down to the Lake!


Hope everyone can make it!

Thanks!
-Emily


----------



## jamesw51 (Oct 25, 2006)

You know we will be there!


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

Well I would hope so, your wifey is kind of the Presedent of the herd.... Glad to see ya James


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

arty: This Sunday guys! jump in while ya can!!!!!  Gunna be FUUUUUUN! 

-Emily


----------



## mopar75110 (Jul 14, 2007)

If the weather's good, I'll be at the track.


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

Hey Mopar- That would be awesome! We would love for ya to join us! 

I'll PM ya w/ my cell in case ya wanna call and see what we're all up to...! Have a great weekend- hope to see ya tomorrow!

-Emily


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

We had a really fun time. I was so excited to see you Mopar!  Glad you guys made it out! Your car sounded AWESOME!!!!!

Talk to ya soon! 

-Emily


----------



## mopar75110 (Jul 14, 2007)

It was good to see all of the Goats at the racetrack and to meet and be with all of you. I had a good time. Thanks Emily for the E-Mail and the invite to attend. Greg.


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

No problem!

We'll talk soon! 

-Emily


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

How did it go?


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

We had a blast! Lunch was great and the track was so fun- we had it pretty much to ourselves, anyone who wanted to could just hot lap- no lines or anything  just a bunch of Goats having fun! 
We really had a good time! The lake was nice and relaxing afterwords too 

Ya gunna join us next time???


----------

